# Kubota, Water separator



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Found A used Kubota Bx2370 with almost 1khours on it. Soon after getting it, it started dieing.

Changed rear fuel filter and it ran like new for a few hours then it died again.

I found algae in the tank.
I'm Going to remove the tank, clean it completely and add a water separator.

Has anyone else have this issue?
If yes any recommendations?
Type of separator? Racor 120at? but they cost $$ 
Is a Racor worth the $ or is a Kipa or IFJF base with Racor filters ok?

What do you thank about adding a check valve?

Has anyone got Ideas for mounting brackets?

If I can I might try and record all the steps from diagnosing the alga to changing the filter of the separator.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Do you have a diesel tank that you fill You equipment from?


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Nope. All I have are Gas cans 5 Diesel and 3 regular. It would set around to long for anything else larger at this time.

When gas fell down to $0.70 a gallon and diesel down to $1.72 a gallon I was going to fill a 55 gallon drum with each but it would gel and damage equipment I thought.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

It sounds like your fuel filter is doing its job. I think you’ll need to give your fuel tank a good cleaning, as well as the lines leading up to the fuel filter. Then you’ll need to replace your fuel filter again, and start using a good algaecide and detergent (diesel fuel system treatment) on a consistent basis. I would add the treatments directly to the jerry cans so the crap doesn’t form in them.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I use the 5 gallon cans to fuel all my gear. I use a fuel stabilizer in the gas, and I used a diesel fuel treatment (conditioner) in the diesel fuel. Keep the cans clean and be careful not to let water or any contamination into the cans or your tractor.
Once you have the tank clean, the best thing would be to keep the tank full if you leave it parked for extended periods. I have periods where my tractor isn't used but for a couple of hours maybe once every two weeks. I've never had a problem. Seeing as this is a new to you tractor, once you clean it up ad clean it out, you should have years of happy tractoring.... just keep all fluids and systems free of contaminants, particularly the hydraulics.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

marc_hanna said:


> It sounds like your fuel filter is doing its job. I think you’ll need to give your fuel tank a good cleaning, as well as the lines leading up to the fuel filter. Then you’ll need to replace your fuel filter again, and start using a good algaecide and detergent (diesel fuel system treatment) on a consistent basis. I would add the treatments directly to the jerry cans so the crap doesn’t form in them.


I always add "Diesel Extreme" or "Lucas".
I changed the filters twice this year so far with in a 2 months (8 weeks), and each time I drained the tank completely and used fresh fuel with "Extreme" in it.
After a week or so it would start stalling again.

The project would cost about 75 usd and it has a water drain that I can see into.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

You may also have some crud in your tank that is breaking free. This is a common problem after you start treating your fuel in a piece of equipment that has never been treated before. This will also happen if you start using biodiesel blends. 

I have a water separation filter on my storage tank, so I am in favour of this approach in principle, I just think it’s a little overkill on the tractor itself.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

marc_hanna said:


> overkill on the tractor


 "overkill on the tractor" 
It is but I had fuel issues on my Ford 4000 And I am tired of this type of problems and if I can cut it at the bud i"m going to.

Do you have any comments on the type of separator or suggestions on mounting/brackets?


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

PogoBill: "Seeing as this is a new to you tractor, once you clean it up ad clean it out,"

After I had the first issue with it the shop picked it up and removed the tank and cleaned it.

And I am not sure if it is the Humidity here or what but my mower had the same problem this year.

I tried different gas stations and gas. A Neighbor 4 miles away had the issue this year as well.
Something is strange.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

oldmanfarmer said:


> "overkill on the tractor"
> It is but I had fuel issues on my Ford 4000 And I am tired of this type of problems and if I can cut it at the bud i"m going to.
> 
> Do you have any comments on the type of separator or suggestions on mounting/brackets?


I certainly understand you concerns and frustration. Here is my filter:










As far as brackets, I think you’re going to have to customize something.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Looking good.

Is there a big difference in the filters or names?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Are you asking about brand quality? I think they basically all use the same technology, but as usual, you have to watch out for the knock-off Chinese brands, because they don’t necessarily adhere to any quality or performance standards.

If you want a really nice unit, you can get an Airdog, which will provide fine micron filtration and water separation, and an electric lift pump in one unit. But be prepared to spend some good money it. These are designed for performance modified diesels or as an upgrade to deficient factory systems.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

marc_hanna said:


> Are you asking about brand quality? I think they basically all use the same technology, but as usual, you have to watch out for the knock-off Chinese brands, because they don’t necessarily adhere to any quality or performance standards.
> 
> If you want a really nice unit, you can get an Airdog, which will provide fine micron filtration and water separation, and an electric lift pump in one unit. But be prepared to spend some good money it. These are designed for performance modified diesels or as an upgrade to deficient factory systems.


For exxample,e racer 120at was recommended but the IFYF looks the same, filters 40 micron more and is about 75.00 cheaper. ?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Mine was about $80CAD. Replacement filters are about $25.

Mine is a 10 micron filter, but in reality if you are using it as your primary fuel filter you want to hit at least 5 microns (smaller is better filtration). Mine has way more flow rate and max psi than you need as well, but ultimately if you wanted something like it as a pre-filter, that would work fine. You would just want a lot smaller inlet and outlet ports.


----------



## i7win7 (Apr 11, 2020)

There are youtube videos of BX owners replacing the under tractor fuel filter with something attached to the frame and longer fuel hoses. Before winter I plan to drop mower, replace engine and hydro oils and filters. The model B tractors use a replaceable element fuel filter, I plan to replace the 1st filter when I do 400 hr service.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07B22JN7L/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

